# سأترك المنتدي فتره ... أشوفكم ع خير



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*قررت اني اترك المنتدي فتره 
عشان اللي مدايقين من وجودي يرتاحوا
وعشان اللي فهمني غلط يستريحوا

بعتذر لكل الاعضاء ولكل المشرفيين والاداره
لو اساءت لاي حد هنا اكيد غصب عني
لاني بمر بظروف صعبه من فتره قريبه
بتمني منكم تصلولي دائما

اشوفكم ع خير*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

ايه يا جماعة ؟؟

هيا شوطة وماشية فى المنتدى ولا ايه ؟؟

فكر تانى يا مايكل مفيش حاجة تستحق بجد

ربنا معاك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

غريب اوي كلامك يا مان 
هو في حاجه تدايق 
صدقني مفيش حد يستاهل 
وجودك وسطينا بالدنيا " بتكلم جد "


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2011)

ليه يا مايكل فى ايه حصل 

كل واحد بيمر بظروف  عادى 

مش معنى كده تسيب المنتدى 

بلاش يا مايكل تمشى 

علشان خاطرى
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*ليه يا ميكى كدة
مالك
بلاش تمشى خليك معانا
ممكن تبعد فترة تستريح وترجع تانى
بس مش تسيبه خالص
*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 فبراير 2011)

*امممم انا بقى بدي اسال سؤال هو انت داخل المنتدى عشان ايه

 اكيد يعني مش عشان حد معين

 بعدين اللي يزعل او يتدايق بكرا هتصفو مش معنى هالشي انك تقول هتغيب عن المنتدى 

 مينفعش كده يعني 

 هو انت لما بتزعل من حد من اخواتك بالبيت بتسيب البيت وتمشي طبعا لا 

 يا ريت بجد بلا هالكلام لان احنا هون كلنا اخوه وحرااام ان كل فتره حدا يترك او يبعد 

ولا هي المحبه اللي المفروض انها بين اعضاء المنتدى بس كلام ؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

عمّي

أنا مو كثير بعرفك ، بس صار فيه إلنا تفاعل في أكمن موضوع ... واللي بحب أحكيلك إياه إنو هاد عالم إفتراضي وما تاخدوا جد كتير ...

فوت وإنبسط لأنو فيه ناس بتحب إنك تتفاعل معها ... وع قولة بابا سنفور:
طنّش تعش تنتعش


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

فيه ايه يا جماعه 

كله عايز يمشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

*فى ايه يا مايكل
لو فى حاجه نزلها فى موضوع فى المباركين وصدقنى هتلاقى كل احترام وتفاعل معاك
لكن انك تسيب المنتدى انا ارفض ده لانك واحد من اسرتنا
ياريت تفكر بهدوء شويه
*


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عمّي
> 
> أنا مو كثير بعرفك ، بس صار فيه إلنا تفاعل في أكمن موضوع ... واللي بحب أحكيلك إياه إنو هاد عالم إفتراضي وما تاخدوا جد كتير ...
> 
> ...




*الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زى الفل *​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *امممم انا بقى بدي اسال سؤال هو انت داخل المنتدى عشان ايه
> 
> اكيد يعني مش عشان حد معين
> 
> ...




حبيبتى كلامك جميل جدااااا

هو ده الكلام المحبه 

ربنا يخليكى وبجد ميرسى اوى اوى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

:t7::shutup22:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
*ازاي تمشي يا ميكي*
*اومال هلغس علي مين انا*
*بلاااااااااش تمشي خليك منورنا بوجودك معانا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2011)

_حاوز تمشى وتسيب المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_اقولك ايه طيب_
_بس لو مشيت انا هاجى معاك  وهناخدلنا  يجى  100 200   عضو كدا_
_يونسونا_
_ويفضى المنتدى وتضيع خدمتنا  ودا اكيد مش هيرضيك ولا ايه_
_روق يا مايكل_
_ومسيرها تنتهى _
_وسيدنا  قالها كلمة _
_كله للخير_
_ريح اعصابك وترجع ولو_
_ اتاخرت عن يومين هخصم منك اسبوع_
_مش  هتكلم تانى_
_ربنا معاك_​


----------



## ماجو2010 (19 فبراير 2011)

*يا بنى حد يسيب بيتو المنتدى ده بيتنا كلنا*
*لو زعلان من اخوك او اختك كلم بابا او ماما*
*ولا انت معندكش  ماما  أو  بابا  أو  أخ  كبير   فى المنتدى*
*                     :ab10::ab7:*


----------



## انريكي (19 فبراير 2011)

لالالالالالا يا مايكل مش حتمشي

ولو مشيت حتضاهر في ساحة التحرير واطلب رجوعك للمنتدة 

مجنون واعملها يا مايكل يلا روق وصلي على النبي هههههههههههههه

لا بجد قوال يا ر رب وابقا معانا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

ليه كدة يا مايكل صدقني مفيش حاجة تستاهل انك تسيب المنتدى
ولو فيه مشكلة حاول انك تحلها او تسيب المنتدى لفترة 
حاول تفكر مرة ثانية
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 فبراير 2011)

مايكل تخيل لو حد غريب علينا جى
وشاف موضوع وعرفت ان واحد فى مكانتك وسطينا ساب المنتدى
انطباعة هيبقى اية
وانت زى ما قالوا بتشارك علشان افراد؟
خليك معانا وانسى وروق


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*لا حول و لا قوة الا بالمسيح !*
*ايه يا حج مايكل*
*مافيش حاجة مستاهلة*
*و انت كدا مش عاملننا حساب*
*يعنتى احنا عايزينك وسطنا و انت بتنفضلنا و تمشى !*
*هو ده العشم يعنى !*


----------



## minatosaaziz (20 فبراير 2011)

اوعى تمشي ، ده انا مصدقت الاقي واحد زيك في المنتدى ومش علشان متضايق من شوية تمشي ، انا هو متضايق من تراب المنتدى ومتغاظ من كتير  قوي فيه وممشيتش (طبعا انا مش انت الفرق محفوظ ليك) وبعدين انا عقلي صغير ، وعِنَدِي وعصبي وممشيتش تجي انت تمشي ، عيب متزعلش الناس منك وقولي مين اللي مضايقنك وانا هاضربلك اي واحد منهم على طريقتي (اطلعلك قصيدة هجو سخنة من بتوعت ايام زمان واحولها على العضو ده بعد ما اتابع سيرته في المنتدى ، اوعى تمشي ، واوعدك يومين هتكون القصايد جاهزة على منتديات كتيرة وملحق بها اسماء اصحابها)  ...
عد فانت الامل الباقي ... على رأي ام كلثوم .


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*مايكل .... بجد أنا لا أملك أي تعليق*
*غير بس أفتكر خدمتك وأفتكر محبتك للحواليك وأفتكر يوم لما وقفت جنبي لما قررت أسيب المنتدي في موضوعي الوداع الأخير*​


----------



## sparrow (20 فبراير 2011)

*ايه بس يا كوكو مالك ومين الي مزعلك؟؟ 
كمان دلوقتي اي حد بيضايق من حاجه بيروح التحرير يعمل مظاهرة
مش بيمشي كده 
يلا نلم مليون عضو ونروح التحرير انا هروح علشان المحبه ههههههههه

كبر دماخك يا كوكو دا في الاول والاخر نت
يعني انت شايف الدنيا وردي اووي  
علشان كمان تبقي ناقصه عالم النت ونتنكد بسببه 

ربنا معاك *


----------



## govany shenoda (20 فبراير 2011)

يالهوي خطيب بنتي هيمشي ويسينا
شكله عاوز يخلع من الخطوبه 
وملقاش غير الطريقه ديه
انــــــــــــــذار
لو مرجعتيش زي الاول هنحط السيخ المحمي في صرصور ودنك
هههههههههههههههههه
وهنروح ميدان التحرير ونعمل مظاهرات
ونقول الاعضا عاوزين مايكل يرجع
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*ايييييييييييييييييييييه يا عمنا كل ده غييييييييييييييييييييياب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2011)

*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تحل كل المشاكل وترجعكم للخدمة تانى آمين **
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ترجع بالسلامه يا ميكي

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

مين اللي قال بس ان هو هيمشي منشان ردودكم دي؟؟
الحكاية كلها انة مو بيقدر يكون متواجد لفترة
وهايدا راجع لنفسية شوية صعبة
اعطوة الفرصة لكي يعبر تلك المرحلة 
ومايكل شخص عاقل وانا علي معرفة بية كبيرة واعرف انها بتكون مجرد فترة من الوقت وبيرجع وبيشارك من تاني وسطينا
بلاش يا جماعة كل حكاية نكبر الموضوع بها الشكل
انا قريت  موضوعة صليلتة من قلبي حتي يكون بأسرع وقت موجود من تاني
وقريت مشاركاتكم وجدت وكأنها نهاية العالم زي ما يكون بتأكدو خبر انة راح يمشي والموضوع ماهو طلب صلاة بمحبة لا دة اصبح تحايل واستفسارات
واعتقد ان الامر مو بيستحق لانة وضح بموضوعة وعرفنا انها مجرد فترة
وانا قلت تعليقي هايدا لاني ديما بشوف هيك فيكم في اي موضوع لاي حدا بيحكي فية انة بيغيب لفترة..
اعتقد ان هايدا امر عادي جدا ولازم نقدر هايدا العضو ونقدر ظروفة
واخيرا
بتمنالك كل خير يا صديقي الغالي مايكل 
وانشاللة ربنا بيعدي هايدا الفترة علي خير وترجع تاني تنورنا بخدمتك ومشاركاتك الجميلة
اصليلك من قلبي يا حبيبي ربنا يعينك ويبارك كل امورك ويقويك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي لكل اللي ردوا واللي مش ردوا
وانا زي ماقلت في عنوان الموضوع
قلت هسيب المنتدي لفتره مش للابد
لان عمري ماهسيب المنتدي عشان شخص او اكتر
انا فضلت اريح ناس مني واستريح منهم فتره
وعرفت دلوقتي مين يستاهل حبي له ومين مش يستاهل اسلم عليه حتي
وياريت الناس اللي بتتكلم كتير ومش وراها غير الكلام وبس
تبطل كلام وتخليها في حالها احسن
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*وهى الفترة عدت بسرررعة ليه كده :new2:
أحم ..
قصدى بسررررررعة جدا احنا لحقنا :dntknw:
يووووووه بقى 
أنت فاهم قصدى يعنى ياكوكو 
قصدى نورت المنتدى من جديد :smil12:
بس الكيبورد مصمم يوقعنى فى غلط :ranting:
ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وهى الفترة عدت بسرررعة ليه كده :new2:
> أحم ..
> قصدى بسررررررعة جدا احنا لحقنا :dntknw:
> يووووووه بقى
> ...




*هكسره ع دماغك يابت قريب
مدام بيوقعك في الغلط كتير
وعلي فكره يابت يا مرمر
انتي اول واحده في البلاك ليست ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*نورت من تاني يا مايكل*

*عن اذنك انا باة هاخد مكانك*

*اشوفكم ع خير يا جماعه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نورت من تاني يا مايكل*
> 
> *عن اذنك انا باة هاخد مكانك*
> 
> *اشوفكم ع خير يا جماعه*​




*ده نورك يا عم كيرلس
لأ محدش هياخد مكاني
هي بالدور ولا ايه
ياريت نتكلم مع بعض شويه
لو عايز تحكي لأاخوك​*


----------



## besm alslib (25 فبراير 2011)

* نووووورت المنتدى تاني يا مايكل واحلى ولكممممم باك ليك 


*
* اما عن كيرلس فاكيد طبعا انت بتهزر ؟* 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> * نووووورت المنتدى تاني يا مايكل واحلى ولكممممم باك ليك
> 
> 
> *
> ...




*ده نورك يا ممتي الغاليه
ميرسي ليكي كتير
ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي

اما عم كيرلس انشاء الله مش هيعمل كده
وانا وراه مش هسيبه​*


----------



## besm alslib (25 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده نورك يا ممتي الغاليه
> ميرسي ليكي كتير
> ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي
> 
> ​*




*ميرسي الك كتير على دعواتك الغاليه دي *

*وربنا يوفقك ويحميك ويخليك لاهلك ويحافظ عليك *​



mikel coco قال:


> *اما عم كيرلس انشاء الله مش هيعمل كده*
> * وانا وراه مش هسيبه*​
> *
> ​*





*طب واللهي انت جدع ونص كمان عليك بيه ومتسبوش طبعا الا لما يغير رايه*
​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا بعودتك مرة تانية حبيبي مايكل
اتمني اكون خارج القايمة السودة ههههههههههه
ربنا يديم وجودك معنا ديما  يبارك خدمتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ميرسي الك كتير على دعواتك الغاليه دي *
> 
> *وربنا يوفقك ويحميك ويخليك لاهلك ويحافظ عليك *
> 
> ...




*انشاء الله يرجع عن كلامه
لان مفيش حاجه تستاهل 
ولازم نكون كلنا معاه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مرحبا بعودتك مرة تانية حبيبي مايكل
> اتمني اكون خارج القايمة السودة ههههههههههه
> ربنا يديم وجودك معنا ديما  يبارك خدمتك





*مرحبا بيك ياحبي
اكيد انت خارج القائمه السوده
عشان انت اول واحد اقرب لقلبي
ورغم ان كان نفسي اشوفك امبارح
بس حظك حلو انك مجتشي ​*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

هههههه
حلو لية بقي 
مش بتقول كان بدك تشوفني
لالا انت لازم تحكيلي بقي
وماتضايقش يا مايكل بالقريب بنتقابل لانو مشتقتلكم اصلا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههه
> حلو لية بقي
> مش بتقول كان بدك تشوفني
> لالا انت لازم تحكيلي بقي
> وماتضايقش يا مايكل بالقريب بنتقابل لانو مشتقتلكم اصلا




*اكيد بجد كان نفسي اشوفك
وانت عارف كده كويس
لما اشوفك هبقي احكيلك 
لاني كمان مشتقلك اكتر​*


----------



## Critic (25 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نورت من تاني يا مايكل*
> 
> *عن اذنك انا باة هاخد مكانك*
> 
> *اشوفكم ع خير يا جماعه*​


*ايه يا عم الج انت كمان* :act23:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2011)

ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> بس حظك حلو انك مجتشي ​*


علشان انا جيت :new2:​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

نورت يا ميكي ميكي هههههههههههه

المنتدي كان من غيرك زي الفل 

يوووه قصدي كان وحش خالص وبيعيط ويقول

عايزين ميكي

عايزين ميكي هههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2011)

*ياض أنت وهو هو أمبارح أنتوا كنتوا فين ؟*
*ومين ال راح .... وقلتوا أيه ؟*
*وليه محدش قلي يا خونة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هكسره ع دماغك يابت قريب
> مدام بيوقعك في الغلط كتير
> وعلي فكره يابت يا مرمر
> انتي اول واحده في البلاك ليست ​*




*يسلااااااااااااام 
ده انت متعرفنيييييش بقى :spor22::spor22:
وانت عندك بلاك ليست ياكوكو :smil12:
الله يرحم :t32:
ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ترجع بالسلامة




*الله يسلمك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> علشان انا جيت :new2:​




*عيب عليك يا معلم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نورت يا ميكي ميكي هههههههههههه
> 
> المنتدي كان من غيرك زي الفل
> 
> ...




*متاكده يابت يا نصه
طب خلاص اعملها تاني
انا ورايا ايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ياض أنت وهو هو أمبارح أنتوا كنتوا فين ؟*
> *ومين ال راح .... وقلتوا أيه ؟*
> *وليه محدش قلي يا خونة*​




*كنا في شبرا يا معلمي
اللي راحوا كتير وقلنا كتير :gy0000:
تتعوض المره الجايه يا حبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلااااااااااااام
> ده انت متعرفنيييييش بقى :spor22::spor22:
> وانت عندك بلاك ليست ياكوكو :smil12:
> الله يرحم :t32:
> ههههههه*​




ه*ههههههههههههههه
ومش عايز اعرفك يختي
بقي عندي يختي وانتي في المقدمه
واتقي شري يابت leasantr​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *متاكده يابت يا نصه​*
> * طب خلاص اعملها تاني​*
> * انا ورايا ايه​*




هههههههه وراك شغل

اعقل يا ميكي انت مش فاضي يابني هههههههههههههههleasantr:a63:​


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

اية يا ماايكل هو انا دخلت المنتدى علشان انت تخرررررررررج منة لالالالالالالالالا كدة هزحل بجد


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> اية يا ماايكل هو انا دخلت المنتدى علشان انت تخرررررررررج منة لالالالالالالالالا كدة هزحل بجد




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ياحبي 

ده كان موضوع قديم

وخلاص مضلم اهو ههههه قصدي منور 

سامحني يارب هههههههههه:beee:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*عمو عمو مين تاني في البلاك لست:t33:*
*اوعي اكون انا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

منور يا مايكل

حمد الله على السلامة


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> *نورت من تاني يا مايكل
> 
> عن اذنك انا باة هاخد مكانك
> 
> ...




انا قولت دى شوطة فى المنتدى

محدش صدقنى هههههههههههه

اكييد بتهزر 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه وراك شغل
> 
> اعقل يا ميكي انت مش فاضي يابني هههههههههههههههleasantr:a63:​




*ههههههههههههه

العقل راح يا نصه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> اية يا ماايكل هو انا دخلت المنتدى علشان انت تخرررررررررج منة لالالالالالالالالا كدة هزحل بجد




*عقبال عندك يا توووتا
واديني موجود اهووه
هخرج فين الجو سقعه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ياحبي
> 
> ده كان موضوع قديم
> 
> ...




*شكلك هتحصلي مرمر وتبقي في البلاك لست
وانا بتلكك وانتي عرفه يابت
سامحها يارب عيله وغلطت :2:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عمو عمو مين تاني في البلاك لست:t33:*
> *اوعي اكون انا*​





*جهزي نفسك انتي كمان يا رووكا
محدش عارف يختي الدور ع مين :thnk0001:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور يا مايكل
> 
> حمد الله على السلامة




*الله يسلمك يا كوووينا

ده نوورك ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *العقل راح يا نصه*​


 

ههههههههه طب دور عليه هنا والا هنا  ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك هتحصلي مرمر وتبقي في البلاك لست*
> *وانا بتلكك وانتي عرفه يابت*
> 
> *سامحها يارب عيله وغلطت :2:*​


 

هههههههههههههههه

كوبه قال عيله قال هههههههههه:beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طب دور عليه هنا والا هنا  ههههههههه



*دوري معايا عشان انا تعبت ​*


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> كوبه قال عيله قال هههههههههه:beee:




*بلاش يابت وخليني ساكت احسن
واحمدي ربنا اني قلت عيله بس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جهزي نفسك انتي كمان يا رووكا
> محدش عارف يختي الدور ع مين :thnk0001:​*


*جهز نفسك انت بس وسيبلي مكان عشان اخد راحتي:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جهز نفسك انت بس وسيبلي مكان عشان اخد راحتي:t30:*​




*المكان كله ليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *المكان كله ليكي​*


* ميرسي ربنا يخليك:t23:*​


----------

